# Config for Gaming 60k



## gvamsikris (Jan 2, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Gaming and Development

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 60k can extend a little

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Never did, but will like to try in future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Multiple, win 7/8, ubuntu

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Due to current hefty price of hdd, I am planning to use my old 750 gb (250 + 500).

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: yes, I need a gaming monitor, full hd preferably 23''. 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: this month Jan 2012

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yep, I will do it.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore, I will buy locally mostly from Golcha. Please let me know if someone can helpme out for best prices in S.P Road

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I would like to use this system for long run, So I want to buy a better case, psu, monitor which I am planning to use for my next builds. And my primary use is for gaming, I would like to use it as a dev environment also. I can buy essential components now and postpone additional to next month, so budget can be expanded.

Please let me choose a better config.

Let me know if I need to wait for IVY Bridge or new Graphic Series.

My Plans are

i5 2500k
Asus/MSI Z68
nVidia 560Ti 1GB/ ATI 6950 2GB
4 GB Ram (Corsair/GSkill)
Samsung px2370 monitor
Corsair carbide 500 or 400 or Lian li k62 (I need a good cabinet please suggest)
Corsair tx650 v2/750 or Seasonic 850 (wat abt service of seasonic)
Razer Arctosa Bundle (Please suggest me worthy KB and Mouse for gaming)

other config to reduce price is
i5 2400 + intel z68db

*Thank you for your valuable time and support*


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 2, 2012)

Go for this build..


Processor-Intel i5 2500k                                             RS.13k
Motherboard- MSI Z68A-G45 (B3)                                            RS.9.2k
Graphics Card- Dont buy w8 for the new nvidia card series           RS.15k
Monitor-Dell ST2220M Full HD                                                  RS.7.5k
Cabinet- Corsair Carbide 400R                                                  Rs.4.7k
PSU-Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750                                         RS.6k
RAM- G.SKILL 4GB RipjawsX                                                   RS1.6k
UPS-APC Back UPS 600 (BR600CI-IN)                                       RS.2.2K
CD DRIVE- LG CD/DVD-R                                             RS.1k

Total=RS.60,200. 
AND get a good gaming mouse keyboard for 3-4k
This build is solid if u want to upgrade your CPU then choose 17 2600k. Rs.19k
 if u want to upgrade your Motherboard then Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z RS.13.6k


----------



## gvamsikris (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am bit confused between asus p8z68-v pro and asus gene-z, being a atx card will it improve overall temps of mb and thus longevity.

My choices for mb are:-
1) Asus p8z68-v
2) Asus p8z68-v pro
3) Asus gene-z
4) MSI gd 65/55

When can we expect new nvidia gfx cards. Do we need to wait too long to available in India.

wat abt monitor is dell reliable monitor ? and is it good for gaming, long run.


----------



## gvamsikris (Jan 3, 2012)

Do I need to wait for new gfx cards ?


----------



## gvamsikris (Jan 6, 2012)

guys please help me up


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2012)

If you don't wanna wait for the AMD 7000 series cards then get Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB DIRT 3 edition @ 14.5K or MSI Twin Frozer II GTX 560 ti.


----------



## gvamsikris (Jan 7, 2012)

I can wait but can you give any tentative date of new gfx card availability


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 30, 2012)

Processor: Intel Core i5 2500k @13k
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3 @8.8k
RAM : G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @1.6k
Monitor : Benq G2222HDL @ 7.5k
Case : Your Choice preferably Carbide 400r/Lian Li K63/CM 690 II(USB3) @5.5k
PSU : SeaSonic SS-850AT @6.3k
ODD : ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD @1.1k
Graphics Card : Wait for AMD HD 7870 for 1 month @15-16k
Kb& Mouse : Razer Cyclosa Bundle @ 2.1k + Razer Goliathus Fragged Speed Mouse Pad @ 0.45k
Total = ~61k


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> I can wait but can you give any tentative date of new gfx card availability



Anytime in the month of march or april.


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi All,

My latest purchases ... 

*img839.imageshack.us/img839/783/dsc00540m.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/2041/dsc00541hc.jpg

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/9409/dsc00542h.jpg

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/2794/dsc00543sj.jpg

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/1129/dsc00544nz.jpg

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5425/dsc00545m.jpg

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/9707/dsc00546ma.jpg

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/2782/dsc00547ai.jpg

and the accessories I got with mb ...
Mouse Pad, SLI connectors and wifi/bluetooth connector
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7827/dsc00548b.jpg

*Now I need make very big decisions to complete my rig. With very less budget left*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy shi*t thats great ... but you have very liitle left in the tank if you are really going with 60k . When did you change the plan to go really high end . Pls tell whats the price of both of them


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2012)

So, you have purchased a processor costing Rs. 35,000 and a motherboard costing Rs. 15,000 (may be more)......when your overall budget was Rs. 60,000?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

now if you dont overclock, and post results for our hwbot team, then those things are of no use


----------



## S_V (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now if you dont overclock, and post results for our hwbot team, then those things are of no use



+1    

Congrats to OP......  But Intel Board?


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@rajat, @ico

I have 40k for remaining components, I am not going to buy speakers and HDD. I got them from US since my friend got some very good offer so I got them for $600.

@S_V

Intel board since I got a very good offer for this pair.

@jas

I will post the results as soon as I finish my build.

Guys I have 40k left with me I need to finish the build as soon as possible. I cannot make these beasts sitting idle.

Do I need to wait for PCI 3.0 gfx cards or shall I go with 6950 2 Gb / 560Ti 1 GB ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^600$ for items worth 1000$?  Awesome deal man.


----------



## funskar (Feb 15, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> @rajat, @ico
> 
> I have 40k for remaining components, I am not going to buy speakers and HDD. I got them from US since my friend got some very good offer so I got them for $600.
> 
> ...



congrats.. u hav to wait till march end for amd 7800 series n nvidia 600 series..
get zotac 560 ti amp edition 1gb vrsn


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> @rajat, @ico
> 
> I have 40k for remaining components, I am not going to buy speakers and HDD. I got them from US since my friend got some very good offer so I got them for $600.
> 
> ...




That's an awesome deal, man!!! Too bad, I had spent more on my SB i7 and Z68 mobo.


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@skud

Actually I don't require this much of processing power. But deal was so good, I had to go for this. Skud how was you chassis is it a dust magnet ? 
My room is dusty So I am afraid of cleaning these chassis regularly.

My choices for chassis are 
Corsair 600T
Corsair 400R
CM 690II advanced with USB 3.0

Any suggestions please ....


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually my cabby is a negative air pressure one, so it does intake lots of dust, but all the entry points are covered by filters, so not much goes inside. Still I use my blower every week/fortnight to keep things under control.

Among your choices 400R looks good to me, but that's subjective. What's your budget btw? I think 600T costs more than the other two?


----------



## S_V (Feb 15, 2012)

What exactly is your Good Deal for Proccy and Mobo... So what's the Total amount you did pay for them?


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> Actually my cabby is a negative air pressure one, so it does intake lots of dust, but all the entry points are covered by filters, so not much goes inside. Still I use my blower every week/fortnight to keep things under control.
> 
> Among your choices 400R looks good to me, but that's subjective. What's your budget btw? I think 600T costs more than the other two?



i do not want to change my cabby even for my next build. So I need a cabby with very good air flow, feature proof.

I like Corsair 600T with lots of space, good acoustics and air flow. It costs 8k in flipkart. Hoping I will get it for less in S.P Road Bangalore.

Do u have any other choices.



S_V said:


> What exactly is your Good Deal for Proccy and Mobo... So what's the Total amount you did pay for them?



My friend has a got an employee discount. I paid $568 for the pair.

Suggest me a good gaming monitor (23'' one preferably) and a good gfx card.

@mods

How can I change the name of this thread ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 15, 2012)

600T is a wise choice. Very reasonably made case. All they need to do is switch to USB 3.0 headers and its a kickass!! Check out Golcha IT in bangalore if you want to. I won't recommend getting cases shipped, especially cases like 400R. If you are buying it from a store, open the box and check it infront of them, especially in the rear side where the side screws are present and the front frame. K62 has a way better built quality.

You can check out Storm trooper if you want to. Antec 1200 is something I prefer as well. Steel cases all the way.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> 600T is a wise choice. Very reasonably made case. All they need to do is switch to USB 3.0 headers and its a kickass!! Check out Golcha IT in bangalore if you want to. I won't recommend getting cases shipped, especially cases like 400R. If you are buying it from a store, open the box and check it infront of them, especially in the rear side where the side screws are present and the front frame. *K62 has a way better built quality*.
> 
> You can check out Storm trooper if you want to. Antec 1200 is something I prefer as well. Steel cases all the way.




Good to know that. Bad thing is that one expect newer products to be better, particularly when you are paying more or equal than a pretty old model.



gvamsikris said:


> @mods
> 
> How can I change the name of this thread ?




Ask the mods to change, you yourself can't do it.


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@Sorcerer

I know Golcha IT well, I generally buy components from there. Mostly I will buy remaining components from there.


The remaining parts I require

*Ram* -->  8GB --> 1600 Mhz or more
*CPU Cooler* --> LGA 2011 cooler (I have tried in S.P Road but could not find except CM 212 EVO for 2.2 k). I am afraid to use water coolers so I am inclined towards air cooler. 
*Cabinet* --> Corsair 600T / or any other cabby under 8k or is it good to increase my budget to buy a better cabby. 
*Power Supply* --> Seasonic 850 / Corsair TX 750 v2 (any other suggestion) 
*Monitor* --> I need a 23'' FHD a good gaming monitor with no lag while gaming.
*KB & Mouse* --> Any reviews abt Logitech G100 / Razer Arctosa Any other choice below 2.5k
*UPS* --> I work in Schneider-Electric So I will try for a rebate in APC products. APC 1.1 KVA is the one  I am going for
*GFX Card* --> My MB does not have a display port. So I need a gfx card. But is it good to wait and get a new gen GFX card or get a 6950 / 560 Ti. I play games a lot, I need a gfx card which can take games from coming years too. 

I have a 500 Gb + 250 GB HDD and Creative Speakers. I plan to update these along with a sound card later this year 

@mods 

Can you please name this thread appropriately


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

What's the budget for all these?


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> What's the budget for all these?



40 to 50k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

>Why do you need water cooler ? Untill and unless you go for intense OC^n, 212 evo ftw.

>For PSU fo with Seasonic 850, bang for buck.

>Monitor- Dell U2311H IPS (around 15k)

>About Arctosa, ask *Sarath*, he owns it.


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> >Why do you need water cooler ? Untill and unless you go for intense OC^n, 212 evo ftw.
> 
> >For PSU fo with Seasonic 850, bang for buck.
> 
> ...



Yep I prefer a air cooler, will 212 evo suffice ? for intense gaming and whole day developer work.

abt the monitor it has a 8ms response time will cause any lag while gaming ?

I have asked Sarath abt the feedback waiting for it !!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

I have got you covered bro...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/143551-read-before-buying-razer-arctosa.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^As already said until and unless you OC hard (till ~ 4.5ghz), 212 evo will take care. Its a very good air cooler.

I don't see any reason to lag. High timing causes ghosting issue if I am not wrong, but this is also not the case with this monitor. Sarath owns this also, see its review in his sig and ask him about it.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

EDIT: It was written a long while ago, if you have any further questions then feel free to ask me. I haven't read it myself after creating it so there might be some info missing. Point it out and I will revert back.


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^As already said until and unless you OC hard (till ~ 4.5ghz), 212 evo will take care. Its a very good air cooler.
> 
> I don't see any reason to lag. High timing causes ghosting issue if I am not wrong, but this is also not the case with this monitor. Sarath owns this also, see its review in his sig and ask him about it.



Thank u sujay



Sarath said:


> EDIT: It was written a long while ago, if you have any further questions then feel free to ask me. I haven't read it myself after creating it so there might be some info missing. Point it out and I will revert back.



Sarath I was thinking of going towards Logitech G100 which is a cheaper option, whats your take on Razer Arctosa and Logitech G100.

How is the monitor, do u have any ghosting affect due to 8ms response time. How is the overall quality of picture and build. how abt RMA ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^Why not G400 (new mx518) ?


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@ Sarath

I have seen ur threads, My requirements are pretty much similar to yours, Can U please help me out.

Where did u buy ur PC in bangalore. I generally go to Golcha. wat abt u ?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is: TN (Twisted Neumatic) has lower response times of around 2ms usually. And IPS (Inter Plane Switching) has slightly higher response times. Now, if you are a player of RTS'es and RPG's, you can go with slightly higher response times. If you're into FPS'es and racers, go with the IPS panel. You wont notice much of a difference, unless you have some crazy optical disorder or something 

Also, TN panels tend to distort colours when viewing from an angle, while IPS has a near 180 degree perfect viewing angle. This might not matter to most people, but again IPS panels have better colour reproduction. TN panels are cheaper than IPS panels on the most part. Read reviews and choose your favourite


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

*KB:* Logitech is generally preferred for their solid build and warranty (3y). Razer is usually bought by people like me who are suckers for looks. 
I would however suggest the logitech G100 but never used it in person. Try finding someone who owns one. (personally know none)

*Monitor:*
Never had any issues with the monitor. I have found no ghosting as of yet, but that maybe because I am not looking for it. Some have reported that they can notice ghosting, by some I mean rare, very rare. It's an excellent monitor if you have 14k to spare. However there is a better offering from Asus IPS and Dell IPS-LED. 

No idea about ASS as haven't needed it yet. But Dell is told to be good.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, and take whatever i say with a pinch of salt 

wait for responses from senior members before taking the plunge


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@Sujay

wat abt KB ? do U have any suggestion. Mice look pretty good I will see some reviews...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> Where did u buy ur PC in bangalore. I generally go to Golcha. wat abt u ?



I got my PC from Golchha too. I have mentioned it in my thread too (in SIG). Only mouse, KB & Monitor were purhcased seperately.

I received an overpriced GS700 6.3k  and the cabbie for 6.3k again (but that's fine I guess)

So check out prices at Ankit and few other shops and then bargain and come to a quote. Golchha says their prices are fixed but you can still bargain. 

Don't go by my 60k rig. It actually cost me 1.1L to make. Damn TDF 

What Souro_Ray has said is pretty much accurate. 

I would say spend >15k only on an IPS or 3D capable monitor
If it's TN you want then spend no more than 10k or 11k at most.

Personally IPS is far superior and I use it on my exclusive gaming machine (it was build with intention to run CRYSIS in mind)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


To put it plainly: I would say get these: 

Mouse: *Logitech GS300 or GS400 or MX518* (old horse but still runs good)
KB: *Logitech G110* or 100 (model?), or Arctosa if you don't find the Logi one.
Monitor: *Asus PA238Q* or some similar IPS panel worth 15k. It could be 17k too so watch out. OR  *Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@Souro

Thanks for the info. I generally play racing games along with COD, Skyrim, CS, WOW, FIFA, Virtua Tennis ..... similar games .... So if I Dell U2311H is good, it will be my first choice.

@Sarath

Thanks bro !!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok I will mention it again, Dell U2311H has a successor in the form of Dell U2311HM which is LED lit. I gave the link above. 
The Asus panel however is better than the Dell one. 10bit vs 8bit.

I spent a month, yes, an entire month researching monitors and came to that conclusion. 

Asus PA238Q > Dell U2312HM > Dell U2311H


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> Good to know that. Bad thing is that one expect newer products to be better, particularly when you are paying more or equal than a pretty old model.


Sometimes you can, sometimes you cannot. Its not different from altec lansing mx6021 being a massive let down compared to mx 5021. It happens sadly. You are getting lot of features for a 4k-5k case and you're trading it with with built quality, although once the entire case is occupied it all stays very nicely. You just need to make sure the 400R that you are getting has no dents or bends. 

One can't consider 500R. Not worth the premium for sure. 

Case that I would consider? Corsair 600T or the HAF 912 advanced. Inface, 912 advanced comes with USB 3.0 header, HDD cages with 90 degree tilt and all that. But whatever you choose between the 2, you just cannot go wrong with it. 600T is a dream. 

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/600T/IMG_0985.jpg*i.imgur.com/7pi6y.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/912/IMG_1653-1.jpg

Do note that the 912 advanced and 600T uses a re-routing cable, but according to the coolermaster's site, newer ones use headers. 

Hopefully these images should help you out.


Ask the mods to change, you yourself can't do it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> @Sujay
> 
> wat abt KB ? do U have any suggestion. Mice look pretty good I will see some reviews...



You can have a look over microsoft sidewinder x4. It has got backlit keyboard and one of the best vfm keyboards.


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You can have a look over microsoft sidewinder x4. It has got backlit keyboard and one of the best vfm keyboards.



By any chance do you the price and availability of it?



The Sorcerer said:


> Sometimes you can, sometimes you cannot. Its not different from altec lansing mx6021 being a massive let down compared to mx 5021. It happens sadly. You are getting lot of features for a 4k-5k case and you're trading it with with built quality, although once the entire case is occupied it all stays very nicely. You just need to make sure the 400R that you are getting has no dents or bends.
> 
> One can't consider 500R. Not worth the premium for sure.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

out of these which one shall I go with --> Corsair 600T / CM Storm Trooper / HAF 912 



Sarath said:


> Ok I will mention it again, Dell U2311H has a successor in the form of Dell U2311HM which is LED lit. I gave the link above.
> The Asus panel however is better than the Dell one. 10bit vs 8bit.
> 
> I spent a month, yes, an entire month researching monitors and came to that conclusion.
> ...



wat abt ASS for Asus PA238Q ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

Price would be around 2.5k (max) IIRC, but its availability is a issue which you have to deal with.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 15, 2012)

HAF 912 Advanced and/or 600T. You can go wrong with either of them. Trooper costs more.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

My vote to 600T.


----------



## funskar (Feb 15, 2012)

Get urself this lg d2342p 3d led monitor..

Theitdepot - LG 23inch 3D Monitor With 3D Glass (D2342P)

It costs 17k only .. [Itdepot prices r high from local market]


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

Corsair 600T is a full tower or mid tower? Just curious


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 15, 2012)

Its a mid tower. Check the specs from the respected site: Graphite Series? 600T Mid-Tower Case - Graphite Series - Cases


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks Sorcerer. The case is pretty deep, thats why i guess it looks bigger than it really is. 

If you have the budget for it, choosing a good case is tantamount to going nuts, especially if you have newegg.com delivering to your place in the US. So many awesome cases come out there!


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 16, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> thanks Sorcerer. The case is pretty deep, thats why i guess it looks bigger than it really is.
> 
> If you have the budget for it, choosing a good case is tantamount to going nuts, especially if you have newegg.com delivering to your place in the US. So many awesome cases come out there!



Hey Souro I stay in Bangalore not in US  I got those goods delivered by my friend, I am going with 600t if budget permits I will go with Storm Trooper.

All, can u give some inputs abt the remaining config too ....


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 16, 2012)

No no! i didnt mean you, gvamsikris! i was just making a general comment about people living in the US. But just go through Newegg.com once; i went nuts seeing the variety of good, bad and ugly parts available there!

But getting back to the topic: if you get the Corsair Graphite 600T Snowy White Edition, be sure to clean it often 

If budget permits, its always wiser to go for a full tower case. Some of the best choices for full tower are the CoolerMaster HAF-X and the Corsair Obsidian 800D. But thats just my opinion


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 16, 2012)

Any one in the forum using an Asus PA238Q ?

@funskar

I am not looking at a 3D monitor now its of no importance for me. But that is a really good price if monitor's review is good

I have checked the reviews of Asus PA238Q there were many issues of high bleeding of light and Dell U2312HM is good but in rare cases it has some ghosting effect. I have posted feedback for TDF member who has bought this one waiting for it 



Souro_Ray said:


> No no! i didnt mean you, gvamsikris! i was just making a general comment about people living in the US. But just go through Newegg.com once; i went nuts seeing the variety of good, bad and ugly parts available there!
> 
> But getting back to the topic: if you get the Corsair Graphite 600T Snowy White Edition, be sure to clean it often
> 
> If budget permits, its always wiser to go for a full tower case. Some of the best choices for full tower are the CoolerMaster HAF-X and the Corsair Obsidian 800D. But thats just my opinion



Corsair 800D and HAF-X are mostly out of my budget. Let me know apart from Dell U2312HM and Asus PA238Q do any body have other suggestions on monitors.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats why i said: if budget permits


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 17, 2012)

I have decided on Dell U2312HM monitor. Tomorrow I am going to S.P Road, I need your suggestions to finish the build. 

Case depends on my budget I will get 600t / 400R.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 17, 2012)

As far as i know, the Carbide 400R costs around 4.5K-5K. The Graphite 600T should cost around double of the 400R. Carbide is simplicity, Graphite is elegance, but thats just my opinion


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 17, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> As far as i know, the Carbide 400R costs around 4.5K-5K. The Graphite 600T should cost around double of the 400R. Carbide is simplicity, Graphite is elegance, but thats just my opinion



Any other suggestion for case ?


----------



## harshatiyya (Feb 17, 2012)

@gvamsikris

why dont u go for NZXT PHANTOM full tower case? it has good airflow. and its only 8k in india (full tower).


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 17, 2012)

the looks of the Phantom are amazing, but the build quality isnt too great and since its a glossy coated case, it will require more cleaning than a matte finish case. I love the look of the Phantom myself 

@gvamsikris
It depends on your budget and what you want in a case; ie, looks, utility, air cooling, water cooling, etc...


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 19, 2012)

Prices update from S.P Road



Ram | 1600Mhz  | 1400
Asus | 560Ti | 14300
Dell | U2312HM | 13500
Dell | U2311H | 14000
Corsair | 600T | 8000
Corsair | 400R | 4000
Seasonic | 850 | 9000
Corsair | Tx850 | 6800
APC | 1.1Kva | 5000
CM | 212 Evo | 2300
Asus | DVD R/W | 1000
Logitech | G100 | 1400
Nzxt | Phantom | 7000


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 24, 2012)

So, did you buy your rig yet?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> Prices update from S.P Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these prices including everything?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2012)

Corsair 400R and TX 850 seem to be provide excellent VFM. Go with them.
I would say the same for the cooler, Ram and UPS.

For gpu, i seriously suggest you to wait for amd 78xx series or kepler. Maybe 78xx series will fit in your budget appropriately. Just hold on a bit longer.

You've made a brilliant choice considering ips panels. They offer great colour reproduction and nowadays are lag free. Go for the cheaper panel.

Post pics after you purchase mate.


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 25, 2012)

can you be more specific of the seasonic psu

seasonic x850 is brilliant but costs almost 10000 rs
if not go for corsair 850ax,hx,or tx ,in case you plan to  crossfire later


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Prices are exclusive of vat (5%) and bargain.

My motherboard does not has a display port. So if I need to setup my PC I need to have a graphics card. That is the reason why I choose to buy the gfx card and Nvidia since it has better support for linux (correct me if I am wrong).

Any particular details when these new cards will be available in India?

@Souro

I am yet to complete my Rig, I have ordered a Dell U2312HM from Dell Sales.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 28, 2012)

gvamsikris said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Prices are exclusive of vat (5%) and bargain.
> 
> ...



Nice Monitor Bro. Damages?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice, bro! I was looking for the same monitor, but its not available here in Calcutta yet. I'm going for the Asus PA238Q monitor instead; same IPS LED panel type as the U2312HM you're getting. Do tell us some details about your monitor when you get it, ok? Like viewing angles, colour reproduction and stuff like that


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 28, 2012)

Today I have recieved my Dell U2312HM I will do a quick review by tomorrow ...


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats bro! Cheers!


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow. Congrats. How much did you pay? Also, could you please mention the revision number of the unit you got?


----------



## gvamsikris (Mar 1, 2012)

blackedition91 said:


> Wow. Congrats. How much did you pay? Also, could you please mention the revision number of the unit you got?




14k from Dell. Whats with the revision number? Is there any issue with some versions of U2312HM.


----------



## blackedition91 (Mar 2, 2012)

^Some units of the older revisions had a buzzing problem at lower brightness values. What's the manufacturing date of your unit?


----------



## gvamsikris (Mar 2, 2012)

^^
manf Date : Dec 2011
model number XNGVF

Do you have any info on this model ??


----------



## blackedition91 (Mar 9, 2012)

^^From what I've read, the ones which had problems were the A01 revisions manufactured before Aug 11. As your unit is from Dec 11, you can enjoy it without worries.


----------

